# MIlan deferito alla Camera Arbitrale.



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

Come comunicato dalla Uefa, il Milan è stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a causa del mancato pareggio di bilancio per il periodo corrente 2018/2019 e rigurdante gli esercizi del 2016-2017 e 2018. Il deferimento non riguarda la decisione presa dalla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a dicembre 2018, relativa al periodo di osservazione precedente e inerente agli esercizi conclusisi nel 2015, 2016 e 2017. Detta decisione è attualmente oggetto di appello al TAS.

ANSA: Il Milan fa sapere che era al corrente dell'investigazione e si aspettava questa notizia. La società la considera un passo formale obbligato. Nessuna preoccupazione, il percorso con l'UEFA è lungo e prevedeva questo deferimento sulla gestione cinese. Elliott fa sapere di continuare il suo impegno per avviare un percorso virtuoso con un Milan competitivo.


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Uefa, il Milan è stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a causa del mancato pareggio di bilancio per il periodo corrente 2018/2019 e rigurdante gli esercizi del 2016-2017 e 2018. Il deferimento non riguarda la decisione presa dalla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a dicembre 2018, relativa al periodo di osservazione precedente e inerente agli esercizi conclusisi nel 2015, 2016 e 2017. Detta decisione è attualmente oggetto di appello al TAS.



In pratica qui si va verso un deferimento all'anno.


----------



## Davide L (10 Aprile 2019)

Che la Guerra abbia inizio.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Uefa, il Milan è stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a causa del mancato pareggio di bilancio per il periodo corrente 2018/2019 e rigurdante gli esercizi del 2016-2017 e 2018. Il deferimento non riguarda la decisione presa dalla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a dicembre 2018, relativa al periodo di osservazione precedente e inerente agli esercizi conclusisi nel 2015, 2016 e 2017. Detta decisione è attualmente oggetto di appello al TAS.



TAS pensaci tu...


----------



## Lucocco 2 (10 Aprile 2019)

Non se ne esce più, è un tunnel senza fine


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Uefa, il Milan è stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a causa del mancato pareggio di bilancio per il periodo corrente 2018/2019 e rigurdante gli esercizi del 2016-2017 e 2018. Il deferimento non riguarda la decisione presa dalla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a dicembre 2018, relativa al periodo di osservazione precedente e inerente agli esercizi conclusisi nel 2015, 2016 e 2017. Detta decisione è attualmente oggetto di appello al TAS.



Adesso molti si accorgeranno dei danni fatti dal miglior AD possibile, tale fessone.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Uefa, il Milan è stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a causa del mancato pareggio di bilancio per il periodo corrente 2018/2019 e rigurdante gli esercizi del 2016-2017 e 2018. Il deferimento non riguarda la decisione presa dalla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a dicembre 2018, relativa al periodo di osservazione precedente e inerente agli esercizi conclusisi nel 2015, 2016 e 2017. Detta decisione è attualmente oggetto di appello al TAS.



Questi si sfogano con noi, che gli prestiamo il fianco.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (10 Aprile 2019)

Qui ogni 3x2 si dice che il FPF e' una bufala etc.. e intanto ci mazzolano ogni anno...

Credo a questo punto che andremo di nuovo al TAS


----------



## Kdkobain (10 Aprile 2019)

Decisione scontata, se non si inizia a ragionare sul lugo periodo ( cosa che finalmente questa soietà sta provando a fare) si andrà verso un deferimento all'anno, e a ragione anche perchè i bilanci precedenti la gestione Elliot sono qualcosa di terribile...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Uefa, il Milan è stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a causa del mancato pareggio di bilancio per il periodo corrente 2018/2019 e rigurdante gli esercizi del 2016-2017 e 2018. Il deferimento non riguarda la decisione presa dalla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a dicembre 2018, relativa al periodo di osservazione precedente e inerente agli esercizi conclusisi nel 2015, 2016 e 2017. Detta decisione è attualmente oggetto di appello al TAS.



Ma era prevista una cosa del genere? Anche dopo l'ultima sentenza TAS?


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Aprile 2019)

Kdkobain ha scritto:


> Decisione scontata, se non si inizia a ragionare sul lugo periodo ( cosa che finalmente questa soietà sta provando a fare) si andrà verso un deferimento all'anno, e a ragione anche perchè i bilanci precedenti la gestione Elliot sono qualcosa di terribile...



Il problema è che se sei già sanzionato, Come nel nostro caso, il rischio è squalifica dalla competizione.


----------



## Kdkobain (10 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma era prevista una cosa del genere?



Direi ampiamente, visto che fin'ora era stato valutato solo il triennio precedente ( tutt'ora con decisione sospesa e appello al TAS in corso).


----------



## ispanicojon7 (10 Aprile 2019)

Si dovrebbero chiedere i danni al precedente amministratore .., invece paradossalmente e' lui a chiedere i danni per essere stato licenziato.


----------



## Boomer (10 Aprile 2019)

Era ovvio e niente di nuovo.


----------



## Kdkobain (10 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Il problema è che se sei già sanzionato, Come nel nostro caso, il rischio è squalifica dalla competizione.



Non lo metto in dubbio, le decisoni della società però vanno in in questa direzione, mercato a saldo zero , rispetto dei rigidi paletti in tema di ingaggi e composizione rose. Quindi c'è l'intenzione di collaborare con la UEFA per una punizione più equa che l'esclusione delle coppe


----------



## First93 (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Uefa, il Milan è stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a causa del mancato pareggio di bilancio per il periodo corrente 2018/2019 e rigurdante gli esercizi del 2016-2017 e 2018. Il deferimento non riguarda la decisione presa dalla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a dicembre 2018, relativa al periodo di osservazione precedente e inerente agli esercizi conclusisi nel 2015, 2016 e 2017. Detta decisione è attualmente oggetto di appello al TAS.



Ogni anno andremo verso deferimenti e sanzioni, altro che parrucconi e la potenza di Singer. Abbiamo sforato di brutto il FPF grazie agli ultimi anni di Silvio e all'anno del cinefake. Io non voglio passare per catastrofista, ma dopo tutte le sanzioni per il triennio 14/17, quali altri sanzioni potrebbero darci per il 15/18? Una sola: l'esclusione dalle coppe. Ci saranno tanti ricorsi al TAS secondo me...


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Aprile 2019)

First93 ha scritto:


> Ogni anno andremo verso deferimenti e sanzioni, altro che parrucconi e la potenza di Singer. Abbiamo sforato di brutto il FPF grazie agli ultimi anni di Silvio e all'anno del cinefake. Io non voglio passare per catastrofista, ma dopo tutte le sanzioni per il triennio 14/17, quali altri sanzioni potrebbero darci per il 15/18? Una sola: l'esclusione dalle coppe. Ci saranno tanti ricorsi al TAS secondo me...



Beh credo che il deferimento fosse un atto dovuto. In qualche modo faranno effetto i continui dialoghi tra proprietà e UEFA.


----------



## bmb (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Uefa, il Milan è stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a causa del mancato pareggio di bilancio per il periodo corrente 2018/2019 e rigurdante gli esercizi del 2016-2017 e 2018. Il deferimento non riguarda la decisione presa dalla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a dicembre 2018, relativa al periodo di osservazione precedente e inerente agli esercizi conclusisi nel 2015, 2016 e 2017. Detta decisione è attualmente oggetto di appello al TAS.



Elliott comprati la UEFA prima che subito che questi mi stanno stancando.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (10 Aprile 2019)

Atto dovuto.
Ora vediamo con il tas cosa si riesce ad ottenere.

che la situazione dei ns bilanci fosse grave è un pò il segreto di pulcinella.
per quello le notizie su fantamercati da 300mln sono totalmente fuori dalla realtà.
il problema è che molti ci cascano pure.


----------



## Davide L (10 Aprile 2019)

Potrebbe essere un passaggio obbligato, ma sotto magari l'accordo è stato gia trovato.
Secondo voi Società e Uefa non dialogano?
Secondo certe testate siamo ancora all'epoca dei piccioni viaggiatori...


----------



## Ninni21 (10 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma era prevista una cosa del genere? Anche dopo l'ultima sentenza TAS?



Si, perché negli anni presi in considerazione nella precedente decisione, non vi era la stagione dei cinesi.


----------



## AntaniPioco (10 Aprile 2019)

Non capisco niente delle questioni finanziarie legate al calcio. Cosa si rischia concretamente? Ancora l'esclusione dalle coppe?


----------



## Davidoff (10 Aprile 2019)

Come dicevo in altri topic, chi pensa ad un mercato estivo dove butteremo centinaia di milioni sogna. Siamo sull'orlo del baratro e il fpf ci toglie la possibilità di rinforzarci come dovremmo. L'unica speranza è che modifichino le regole, altrimenti ci attendono altri anni bui.


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Qui ogni 3x2 si dice che il FPF e' una bufala etc.. e intanto ci mazzolano ogni anno...
> 
> Credo a questo punto che andremo di nuovo al TAS




Non è che una bufala. In estrema sintesi:

-rispetti i pre-requisiti del FPF e investi troppi soldi superando i limiti di spesa? Multa e penalizzazioni.
-non rispetti i pre-requisiti del FPF? Son cavoli amari.


----------



## Pampu7 (10 Aprile 2019)

Niente da fare non capiscono che bisogna fregarsene e investire a più non posso, fare i prepotenti e dimostrare la forza economica...vedi city e psg che se ne sbatto altamente


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Uefa, il Milan è stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a causa del mancato pareggio di bilancio per il periodo corrente 2018/2019 e rigurdante gli esercizi del 2016-2017 e 2018. Il deferimento non riguarda la decisione presa dalla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a dicembre 2018, relativa al periodo di osservazione precedente e inerente agli esercizi conclusisi nel 2015, 2016 e 2017. Detta decisione è attualmente oggetto di appello al TAS.



Non tutti si rendono conto quanto sia importante entrare in CL per uscire da tutte ste rogne.

E c'è chi dice "piuttosto che avere Gattuso l' anno prossimo meglio non qualificarci".

Dobbiamo andare in CL ogni anno, e per magia tre quarti dei nostri problemi economici saranno risolti.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Aprile 2019)

Davide L ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere un passaggio obbligato, ma sotto magari l'accordo è stato gia trovato.
> Secondo voi Società e Uefa non dialogano?
> Secondo certe testate siamo ancora all'epoca dei piccioni viaggiatori...



Diciamo che dal comunicato e da come stanno agendo non sembra proprio che stiano andando bene le trattative.


----------



## Aron (10 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come comunicato dalla Uefa, il Milan è stato deferito alla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a causa del mancato pareggio di bilancio per il periodo corrente 2018/2019 e rigurdante gli esercizi del 2016-2017 e 2018. Il deferimento non riguarda la decisione presa dalla Camera Arbitrale CFCB a dicembre 2018, relativa al periodo di osservazione precedente e inerente agli esercizi conclusisi nel 2015, 2016 e 2017. Detta decisione è attualmente oggetto di appello al TAS.



Dico già cosa succede: 

1) trattativa tra UEFA e Milan. Nessuna squalifica, lievi sanzioni e rispetto rigoroso del bilancio, quindi mercato a zero fino al break even

2) nessun accordo tra UEFA e Milan. Squalifica e ricorso al Tas che si protrarrà fino a settembre, quindi mercato 2019 a zero, e dopo sentenza Tas vedremo gli sviluppi (probabile ugualmente un mercato a zero fino al break even)


Ci può andare bene solo con le famose modifiche per allentare il FPF, delle quali però ancora non c'è chiarezza né di dettagli né di tempistica.


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Non tutti si rendono conto quanto sia importante entrare in CL per uscire da tutte ste rogne.
> 
> E c'è chi dice "piuttosto che avere Gattuso l' anno prossimo meglio non qualificarci".
> 
> Dobbiamo andare in CL ogni anno, e per magia tre quarti dei nostri problemi economici saranno risolti.



Ma il problema non sono i conti futuri. Quelli in parte li possiamo sistemare. Sono i conti ormai passati che ci stanno mettendo nei guai. Non c'entra nulla la qualificazione in Champions ora.


----------



## Crestadellonda (10 Aprile 2019)

Io la percepisco più come una gara a chi la fa più lontano
Quasi un atto intimidatorio da parte dell’Uefa...
Sta tutto a quanto Elliot vede una nuova Argentina nell’UEFA
Se così,ed io me lo auguro, prepariamoci perché sarà dura ma ci sarà anche da divertirsi..


----------



## pazzomania (10 Aprile 2019)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Ma il problema non sono i conti futuri. Quelli in parte li possiamo sistemare. Sono i conti ormai passati che ci stanno mettendo nei guai. Non c'entra nulla la qualificazione in Champions ora.



Ormai il passato è passato, non c'è più nulla da fare qualsiasi sanzione ci verrà ( se ) data.

Ma se non vogliamo trovarci dinanzi a questo problema ogni anno, servono i 100 milioni della CL.

Anche in fase di eventuale difesa, un conto è presentarsi con lo stesso problema pure l' anno prossimo, un conto è dire: 
ok, abbiamo avuto i nostri problemi ma ora li abbiamo risolti, mollateci.

Oltretutto, non sono avvocato, ma quando c'è una nuova proprietà i cordoni non dovrebbero essere più elastici? non conosco tutte le sotto-regole sincermente.

Ma il solo fatto che una nuova proprietà, arrivi, e investa, la trovo del tutto normale, se i soldi ci sono davvero e non soltanto in teoria. 

Non sono un uomo di legge, ma credo che non sia legale impedire ad un nuovo proprietario di investire per crescere, sarebbe una follia.

Cosa dovremmo fare per farli contenti? 10/15 anni ancora di anonimato? perchè sarebbe l'unica maniera altrimenti.


----------



## admin (10 Aprile 2019)

Aron ha scritto:


> Dico già cosa succede:
> 
> 1) trattativa tra UEFA e Milan. Nessuna squalifica, lievi sanzioni e rispetto rigoroso del bilancio, quindi mercato a zero fino al break even
> 
> ...



Anche io sono pronto a scommettere sul solito mercato bloccato o fortemente limitato....


----------



## corvorossonero (10 Aprile 2019)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ormai il passato è passato, non c'è più nulla da fare qualsiasi sanzione ci verrà ( se ) data.
> 
> Ma se non vogliamo trovarci dinanzi a questo problema ogni anno, servono i 100 milioni della CL.
> 
> ...



Non funziona così 
Vengono presi in esami i trienni, a scalare di anno in anno. Per cui è chiaro che dobbiamo sistemare i conti, e la Champions è fondamentale nell'aiutarci a farlo, ma ciò non toglie che i danni sono stati fatti ormai.


----------

